# PA Adultery divorce question



## supersnake (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm new here. I was wondering if anyone knows about PA divorce law.

Here is the scenario.

Couple married for 8 years. No children. No property. One car in husband's name. Husband works and makes just over 50K/yr. Wife works and makes about 15K/yr. Couple rent from husband mom's house. Pay 4 bills as method of rent payment (bills are still in mother's name). The only shared bill is a mobile phone joint account.

Husband cheated and wants to file for divorce. Wife suspects cheating, but not confirmed and husband hasn't admitted.

What would be the scenario for alimony pendent lite/spousal support/alimony?

Wife recently graduated from college, but doesn't have a full time job yet.

Asking on behalf of a friend. If any other info is needed, let me know.

I do understand that that last word is made by a judge if there is a contested divorce (instead of a no fault divorce).

Thanks and advance for any responses.


----------



## bryane (Dec 2, 2012)

Work it out!!! Stop with the divorce, people make mistakes, it is not worth throwing away a marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr Blunt (Jul 18, 2012)

In my state the courts seem to focus mostly on children. Since there are no children then the issue of money made by both would be looked at. However, since they have nonly been married only 8 years then I would not count too much on anyone getting much alimony, at least not in my state. 

Even the Social Security Administration does not take into account a marriage with less than 10 years for calculating benefits.


----------



## supersnake (Dec 29, 2012)

bryane said:


> Work it out!!! Stop with the divorce, people make mistakes, it is not worth throwing away a marriage.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's sad, but it is an emotional disconnect. The husband doesn't feel connected and hasn't in a few years. They barely spend time together, even though they live together.

Sometimes the best course of action is to count blessings and move on. Both have their health and lives ahead of each other as they are 29 y/o.


----------



## supersnake (Dec 29, 2012)

Mr Blunt said:


> In my state the courts seem to focus mostly on children. Since there are no children then the issue of money made by both would be looked at. However, since they have nonly been married only 8 years then I would not count too much on anyone getting much alimony, at least not in my state.
> 
> Even the Social Security Administration does not take into account a marriage with less than 10 years for calculating benefits.


I've researched PA divorce proceedings and there are formulas within the state law (PA Code) for all three types of support. It's not clear because its only a guideline. The other factor is if the wife is going to seek any type of support. The husband is willing to provide assistance and help in any way, but dissolving the marriage seem to be best at this point.


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

Supersnake,
No kids are involved and the husband is willing to pay support to the wife. Sounds perfect for a separation agreement to me. No need to even go to court. 

PA's formula for alimony pendente lite is 40% of the difference in net incomes of the spouses. Permanent alimony is not likely in the scenario described above but as you said a judge has the final say.


----------



## bryane (Dec 2, 2012)

supersnake said:


> Sometimes the best course of action is to count blessings and move on. Both have their health and lives ahead of each other as they are 29 y/o.


To make a lifelong commitment to someone, and then your "feelings" are not what they should be, instead of fixing the problem or attempting every other possible solution; choose to run away? As if your integrity and words have no meaning? It is not my life, however people are not disposable and commitments should be honored.


----------

